# Hello I'm new to this site



## rosmic (Apr 14, 2009)

I was wondering if a pollen trap can be made for the tbar bar hive? Any plans out there?


----------



## kaisfate (Oct 6, 2008)

Welcome rosmic, you may want to post your question over at the BioBees forum as well. Lots of TBH keepers over there. 

Good luck!


----------

